# ¿Cómo ver Imagenio en Gentoo?

## urcindalo

Hola a todos,

Me acaban de instalar Imagenio en casa y me gustaría poder ver los canales en mi portátil. He seguido lo básico de este tutorial, excepto que no he desactivado el portal Alejandra para saber la IP del descodificador porque lo apunté en su día y también se puede saber de otra manera.

El caso es que tengo configurada mi red inalámbrica en la misma subred que el descodificador:

Descodificador

```
IP estática: 10.190.43.42

Mask: 255.255.255.248

Pasarela: 10.190.43.41

IP OPCH: 239.0.2.10:22222

DNS: 172.26.23.2
```

Configuración de wicd

```
# cat /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf

...

[40:4A:03:9B:71:E4]

afterscript = None 

dhcphostname = Ptero

bssid = 40:4A:03:9B:71:E4

postdisconnectscript = None

use_dhcphostname = 0       

dns_domain = None          

passphrase = Z404A039D1C90 

quality = 80               

gateway = 10.190.43.41     

use_global_dns = False     

strength = -54             

encryption = True          

bitrates = 6 Mb/s          

ip = 10.190.43.43          

beforescript = None        

hidden = False             

channel = 11               

mode = Master              

has_profile = True         

netmask = 255.255.255.248  

key = Mi-clave             

predisconnectscript = None 

enctype = wpa              

dns3 = 80.58.61.254        

dns2 = 80.58.61.250        

dns1 = 172.26.23.2         

use_settings_globally = False

use_static_dns = True        

encryption_method = WPA      

essid = Mi-red            

automatic = True             

search_domain = None

...

# ifconfig

...

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:5f:d4:a2:ac

          inet addr:10.190.43.43  Bcast:10.190.43.47  Mask:255.255.255.248

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:5fff:fed4:a2ac/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:47052 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:65764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:33027010 (31.4 MiB)  TX bytes:18670859 (17.8 MiB)
```

Internet me funciona correctamente, pero cada vez que intento ver un canal con VLC me aparece el siguiente error:

```
$ vlc udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208

VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye

[0x220bd18] main access error: socket bind error (Permiso denegado)

[0x220bd18] access_udp access error: cannot open socket

[0x7f02c8001c58] main input error: open of `udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208' failed: (null)
```

Si utilizo @239 en lugar de @:239 (omisión del punto y coma), el error es:

```
$ vlc udp://@239.0.0.2:8208

VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye

[0x1ecdeb8] main stream error: cannot pre fill buffer
```

Con Mplayer tengo estos errores:

```
$ mplayer udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208

MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208.

STREAM_UDP, URL: udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208

Failed to connect to server

udp_streaming_start failed

No stream found to handle url udp://@:239.0.0.2:8208

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)

$ mplayer udp://@239.0.0.2:8208

MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo udp://@239.0.0.2:8208.

STREAM_UDP, URL: udp://@239.0.0.2:8208

Timeout! No data from host 239.0.0.2

udp_streaming_start failed

No stream found to handle url udp://@239.0.0.2:8208

[/b]

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)
```

¿Qué hago mal?

¿Alguien puede ver Imagenio correctamente en su ordenador?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## kinematik

No tengo Imagenio, pero navegando por ahí encontré el tutorial siguiente y me acordé de tu problema:

http://www.gulic.org/gnu_linux_imagenio_una_tarjeta_de_red

No sé si ya viste el hilo siguiente en el foro de Gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520153-highlight-imagenio.html

Espero que te sirva de algo...

----------

